# Single Action Vaquero



## Gunseeker (Mar 24, 2014)

Hello - 

I am looking to getting my first single action - the Ruger Vaquero. I am curious to know what you guys think of this. Or would you suggest a different a different manufacturer/model?

My interest in this gun is simply for target. Something different from the semi's. 

Any information given will be greatly appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## slenk (Apr 16, 2014)

For just target shooting go with a Blackhawk or redhawk better sights.


----------



## MitchellB (Aug 14, 2010)

I got an older model stainless Vaquero when they made it in .44 magnum and love the look, function and feel of it, but the Blackhawks have much better sights if that makes any difference to you. I understand the new model Vaqueros are a little lighter too than the older models like mine..







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Liz323 (Jul 9, 2014)

I know I'm late to this thread but I just recently purchased a "New Vaquero." I've only taken it to the range a few times but I absolutely love it! I've always wanted a single action revolver - especially with the old west look and I couldn't be happier with this purchase!


----------



## MitchellB (Aug 14, 2010)

pics?


----------



## Liz323 (Jul 9, 2014)

MitchellB said:


> pics?


I inserted the image. Did it not show up? Here is a link then...

http://s15.postimg.org/gw74njvpm/242.jpg


----------



## MitchellB (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice grips.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I have a Single Action revolver, too. I do like them.

As for the Vaquero, its a fun gun in itself for casual shooting and plenty accurate. Should you want more power or better accuracy, Blackhawks do have better sights. The guns are no more accurate, just better sights.

Bob Wright


----------



## Liz323 (Jul 9, 2014)

I plan on getting a Blackhawk eventually. I went with the New Vaquero because it was the closest resemblance to the Colt SAA.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

MitchellB said:


> Nice grips.


Very nice grips indeed! I have shot my brother's, in .45 Colt, and found it to be rewarding.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I love my Vaquaro










I just love shooting this gun.

Much fun.

:smt1099


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The Vaquero is a beautiful improvement on the old Colt SAAs, and I would like to own one sometime, myself.

If you want the look and feel of the old SAA, and decide on the New Model, you might consider it in .357 Magnum so you can shoot .38 Specials in it for plinking. It won't really be 'period correct,' but Colt did make a lot of SAAs in .38-40, which is about the ballistic equivalent of the modern .40 S&W. The Bisley Colt in my avatar is a .38-40. .38 Special is a very pleasant chambering for plinking, and a lot more available than any of the other chamberings, if you shoot mostly factory ammo.


----------



## Dframe (May 7, 2014)

My only 45 Colt Ruger is the Montado version of the vacaro. It is an excellent shooting gun.


----------



## Liz323 (Jul 9, 2014)

Mine is actually a .357 for that reason. I would have preferred the .45 but it's nearly impossible to find the ammo where I'm from, not to mention the price.


----------

